# LGM-118 MX Peacekeer ICBM



## FastTrax (Aug 13, 2021)

www.fas.org/nuke/guide/usa/icbm/lgm-118.htm

https://missilethreat.csis.org/missile/lgm-118-peacekeeper-mx/

www.airforcemag.com/article/peacekeeper-by-fits-and-starts/

www.nnss.gov/docs/fact_sheets/DOENV_775.pdf

www.pinterest.com/pin/746119863245692415/

www.armscontrol.org/act/2005-10/united-states-retires-mx-missile

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGM-118_Peacekeeper

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W87


----------



## jerry old (Aug 13, 2021)

Ok  Trax, how come we name weapons that can wipe out a few million fluff names: PeaceKeeper, Sunflower, Butterspread...


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 13, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Ok  Trax, how come we name weapons that can wipe out a few million fluff names: PeaceKeeper, Sunflower, Butterspread...



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess it's an American military thing. MX a/k/a "Missile Experimental" might have been considered too radical and politically unnacceptable so I guess to lighten the brutal and harsh reality of the wholesale damage just one ICBM with 10 warheads could inflict on an adversary I guess "Peacekeeper" was probably added. The Russians could have cared less. Any nuclear equipped nation that detonated a 50 megaton bomb and names one of it's ICBM's "Satan" is not worried about what anybody thinks. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO with that having been uttered maybe the next phase of "MAD" nuclear weapons will be named Cupcake, Tulip and Puffy, you know, sh*t like that.

"Peace is our Profession" or "Peace Through Superior Firepower"?

Speaking of a genius move to cover a presidential faux pas that probably cost more then the original military press release itself read this.

www.thesr71blackbird.com/Aircraft/Stories/how-the-sr-71-blackbird-got-its-name



GOD BLESS AMERICA.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 13, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Ok  Trax, how come we name weapons that can wipe out a few million fluff names: PeaceKeeper, Sunflower, Butterspread...



TTFN


----------



## jerry old (Aug 13, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> TTFN


Had to goggle ttfn, your too old to be a hipppppppy

Now, on the black bird,  poor old lbj, our greatest national president but a totally abysmal failure when he 'dabbled' in foreign affairs.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 14, 2021)

They are named as such since the other big nations also have similar weapons and we know if used, each side is doomed.  It's called MAD, mutually assured destruction.  So, we keep the peace in a very insidious manner.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 16, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Ok  Trax, how come we name weapons that can wipe out a few million fluff names: PeaceKeeper, Sunflower, Butterspread...


Look at the names and paintings on planes during our wars. I recall a comment by a Vietnamese person on why America paints images of partially naked women while they drop bombs and napalm. The Enola Gay was named after Colonel Tibetts' mother'. Some tribute eh?


----------



## Been There (Aug 16, 2021)

My all-time favorite missiles are the Titan and the Minuteman ICBM’s. These powerful missiles are capable of unbelievable destruction. 
The Minuteman III is really impressive with it’s multiple nuclear warheads that have the ability to strike three independent targets miles apart. It isn’t cheap at around $7million.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 25, 2022)

Redirect To MSF On 10/25/2022 1854 HRS


----------



## Gaer (Oct 25, 2022)

jerry old said:


> Ok  Trax, how come we name weapons that can wipe out a few million fluff names: PeaceKeeper, Sunflower, Butterspread...


Yeah, "Peacekeeper" was a name for a Colt SA.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 25, 2022)

Two powerful weapons. One the defend. One to give pause. Thanks for posting Gaer


----------



## Been There (Nov 4, 2022)

jerry old said:


> Ok  Trax, how come we name weapons that can wipe out a few million fluff names: PeaceKeeper, Sunflower, Butterspread...




Why would we name the mission when we flew into Libya after Gaddafi took credit for blowing up the Disco in Germany in 1986 
“Operation El Dorado Canyon?”


----------

